# Agility Equipment - Make it yourself question



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I have not personally used any of these but just places I have found surfing.

Clip And GO Agility: Dog agility equipment: 3/4 inch clip on cups

Clip And GO Agility: Dog agility equipment: Single Jump Cup Strips

Jump Cups - Just Jump Cups - For Dog Agility Jumps

make your own

Jump Cups - Just Jump Cups - For Dog Agility Jumps


----------



## knightrider (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks...I hadn't found clip and go...question though. They only seem to have 3/4" jump cup clips...I thought the jumps needed to be 1 1/4"? Is the 3/4" pvc stable enough to not fall over if they hit it? I know a lot of places sell jumps with 3/4" pvc, but is that good enough?

Is there a place to buy 1" or 1 1/4" jump cups this cheap? Everywhere I've found is like 25-30.00?

Thanks!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Personally, I make my jumps with 1 1/4" PVC - I like a sturdier jump.

As for the cups - go cheaper - just drill holes in your uprights and put bolts/nuts for the different jump heights. Easy and quick. The only thing you need to watch is that the nuts don't come off (I usually check mine a couple times a year - when putting them away for the winter and when the equipment comes out in the spring).


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Interesting thread. I would like to make my own equipment too. It is so fun and I think a great confidence builder for the dog.


----------



## Poodleone (Apr 13, 2011)

I made all of mine from Home Depot 1" pvc but, if it is just for practice--I don't think you need to worry so much. I also drilled holes and put 1/4 inch bolts through. I used lock nuts so that they do not loosen. If you will be transporting your equipment a lot, the bolt system makes it a bit more of a challenge. I also made weave poles--4' of 3/4 inch pvc with pvc flat caps at the top and bottom--before you put the bottom cap on-drill a quarter inch hole in the center-insert a six inch bolt and secure with nut and washer. Now you can glue the cap with bolt on. This bolt becomes the spike to stick it in the ground. This type of system lets you space the poles for the level of training your dog is in and to lean the poles away from the side you want the dog to enter. I am sure a picture would make if simpler. Sorry if this sounds complicated--its not and they work well for novice dogs.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I made my jumps with white pvc piping -- can't remember what size - and then I bought some really big bulldog clips. I clip the solid part around the pvc pipe and then let the wire ends stick out like they are in the photo, and I rest the cross bar on the ends. The cross bar will easily fall off if the dog touches it.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Just the other day there was allot of talk about jumps and safety and more about jump cups causing injury if a high speed dog where to bang into sharp jump cups. Now I did just cut up a couple hundred metal jump cups and the time and effort needed to make them is just not worth it and now with the safety issue I am going to modify my jump design and use the jump cup strips from what I can see I can buy enough for 10 jumps for $149.00 so 15 bucks a jump. The time and labour saved and the fact they can be used in all venues and they are numbered make them a very good choice.


----------

